# 1898 Seamen's Hat Project Notes



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hi, all....

Well, yes, I do seem to love this hat! I even read through all the Ravelry project notes, talked to several people here on KP, and so here are my favorites.

I thank all the Ravelers who shared their experiences & ideas, even if I did jumble & rearrange all their notes to fit my own categories.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Stephhy...would it be possible to put these notes in pdf form......thank you!!
julie


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

julietremain said:


> Stephhy...would it be possible to put these notes in pdf form......thank you!!
> julie


Try this & let me know if it works...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is so great! Thank you so much for doing this!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Stephhy!!!!! It works!!
julie


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Stephhy! Duly added to my 1898 file.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Stepphy... You know I had to chuckle a bit while reading it don't cha? ;-)


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for putting these all together. Just started making my second hat will definitely put them to good use.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Try this & let me know if it works...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you! I have my first hat underway now and wish I'd had your tips before I started. Hope to make more so I'm stapling the hints to the pattern.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the notes. That is on my to-do list in the near future and your notes will make it much easier.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for putting these notes all together! The 1898 hat is the next one I want to try making for my grand-nephew. Your notes are much appreciated.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Stephhy! I would like to try this hat and the project notes will help alot!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for all your work to put this together. I just made my first 1898 hat after reading through a ton of notes and info on Ravelry, KP and other places. It turned out well but I look forward to reading your document and tweaking my next hat!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you. I also had started a file on this and hope to start soon.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunny Days said:


> Thank you Stephhy! I would like to try this hat and the project notes will help alot!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful help. I have printed and stapled it to my well worn 1898 pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

sevolnam said:


> Thanks Stepphy... You know I had to chuckle a bit while reading it don't cha? ;-)


Yes I do! 

And to all the rest of you, this very helpful lady was... er, very helpful! to me with advice and hints. She's the KPer I mentioned in a previous post.

Life is good.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice Stepphy. Thank you


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

NOW I'm ready to make it. Glad I got delayed by another project.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the notes. Very sweet of you to do this.
Rhonda


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
This must have taken a bit of time! I know, I've done the same for other items!
It is truly appreciated!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing these helpful notes with us, Stepphy. You're so sweet for providing us with these, so we won't have to spend time re-inventing the wheel!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Great work. Nice to see all the hints together.
The two best hints for me are to reduce to 21sts across the front of the band, and to stop the extra row after the sixth decrease .


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you. I plan on making this hat soon and your notes will help.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jjaffas said:


> Great work. Nice to see all the hints together.
> The two best hints for me are to reduce to 21sts across the front of the band, and to stop the extra row after the sixth decrease .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Stepphy, your helpful download is right on time, as I hadn't started my first one yet. Sending hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> This must have taken a bit of time! I know, I've done the same for other items!
> It is truly appreciated!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragonflytoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you Stepphi! I am going to be making us of this soon. And a big thank you to everybody else who has replied to my questions about this hat. This group is the best!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Hi, all....
> 
> Well, yes, I do seem to love this hat! I even read through all the Ravelry project notes, talked to several people here on KP, and so here are my favorites.
> 
> I thank all the Ravelers who shared their experiences & ideas, even if I did jumble & rearrange all their notes to fit my own categories.


WOW, I knit it twice. My changes were a provisional CO, 2nd hat, for nicer Kitchner seam and a bit taller for my husband's head. :thumbup:


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, will be very helpful, have bookmarked this.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> Thank you for the notes. That is on my to-do list in the near future and your notes will make it much easier.


Me, too. Thanks.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. Much appreciated


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess I didn't pull the yarn tight enough across those 3 knit stitches because one side is really loose.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beaz said:


> I guess I didn't pull the yarn tight enough across those 3 knit stitches because one side is really loose.


That may not matter. Wear them outside - or get the intended wearer to do so.

The pattern makes no mention of pulling the yarn snugly across the slipped stitches, so probably others don't either.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, Stephhy, you are a star!


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Stephhy for putting all this together for us. I love making this awesome hat . I will certainly try several of your suggestions as I knit more of them. Thanks for this sharing!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

dederose said:


> Thanks Stephhy for putting all this together for us. I love making this awesome hat . I will certainly try several of your suggestions as I knit more of them. Thanks for this sharing!!


I hate to admit it again, so humbling, but not one of these suggestions was my idea. All from KP or Ravelry project notes. I just picked out the ones that sounded interesting to me.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

But you put them all in one place and made them more useable. Thanks.


Stephhy said:


> I hate to admit it again, so humbling, but not one of these suggestions was my idea. All from KP or Ravelry project notes. I just picked out the ones that sounded interesting to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> I hate to admit it again, so humbling, but not one of these suggestions was my idea. All from KP or Ravelry project notes. I just picked out the ones that sounded interesting to me.


So? You are an anthologist, and the editors of anthologies receive deserved praise for gathering together various articles/stories/poems/etc. and publishing them as a unit.

Thank you!


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, I understand, and you are being so honest and humble ...... but still so helpful for all of us .... keeping us organized and focused. Thanks again!!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Hi, all....
> 
> Well, yes, I do seem to love this hat! I even read through all the Ravelry project notes, talked to several people here on KP, and so here are my favorites.
> 
> I thank all the Ravelers who shared their experiences & ideas, even if I did jumble & rearrange all their notes to fit my own categories.


Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Now that I am about to seam the headband, I am questioning the gauge. Is it really 4 st to 1 inch as that is what I am getting by reading this? 
GAUGE
20 sts/24 rows = 4 stockinette stitch
20 sts/36 rows = 4 garter stitch


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Now that I am about to seam the headband, I am questioning the gauge. Is it really 4 st to 1 inch as that is what I am getting by reading this?
> GAUGE
> 20 sts/24 rows = 4 stockinette stitch
> 20 sts/36 rows = 4 garter stitch


Well, I hardly ever get a completely accurate row gauge, but the stockinette stitch gauge is 5 to the inch (20 sts div by 4") and apparently so is the garter???? Say what??

I just kept putting it around my head 'til it felt right, and I ended up making it just like the pattern except for some additional height in the crown.

I did use a heavy yarn, which _said_ worsted, but.... pretty heavy worsted. It's a stretchy, snuggly hat, just like they say, though. It'll fit a wide range of normal people (other than people like my fathead Steve, er, I mean my Big Guy Steve).


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I, too, am making it according to the pattern and will probably make another if it turns out okay. Hard to say at this point. I had to order a 16" circular in a size 7 so will have to wait until they arrive before I can pick up stitches and continue. I hope that is the right size to use.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Another thing I just brought to my own attention as I sat here working away already on my second hat.... there is a definite "outside" of the band.

The reason is that one side has 1 stitch less than the other (see Set-Up Row in the pattern), so when you pick up sts, the shorter side draws up & makes that neat curved-cup thingy around the ears. Cool!

So, looking at the RS as I knit, I put a locking marker on the right side of the band to remind myself which flap goes where and faces what.

Because I am notoriously forgetful, is why.

And yes, I know all you 'sperienced knitters out there already figured this out so nyah nyah on you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Another thing I just brought to my own attention as I sat here working away already on my second hat.... there is a definite "outside" of the band.
> 
> The reason is that one side has 1 stitch less than the other (see Set-Up Row in the pattern), so when you pick up sts, the shorter side draws up & makes that neat curved-cup thingy around the ears. Cool!
> 
> ...


Umm ... No, I'm sorry, Stephhy, but you need to look at that set-up row again. 

*Set up row (WS):* Slip *1*, knit *11*, pm, slip *3* wyif, pm, knit *12.*

1+11=12 on one side of the three central stitches, and there are 12 on the other side of them too. 12+12+3=27 cast on stitches. There is no inside or outside of the headband. What makes it cup the ears so well is those central three stitches that are only knitted half as often as the garter stitch section - making it less elastic than the garter stitch portion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beaz said:


> Thanks for the response. I, too, am making it according to the pattern and will probably make another if it turns out okay. Hard to say at this point. I had to order a 16" circular in a size 7 so will have to wait until they arrive before I can pick up stitches and continue. I hope that is the right size to use.


Hopefully you have what's needed to finish the crown - double pointed needles or a second circular.

For mine, I'm using a 24" circular right now, but am planning on swapping out the short cable for a longer one and, much as I dislike it, do the narrowing with Travelling Loop.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... No, I'm sorry, Stephhy, but you need to look at that set-up row again.
> 
> *Set up row (WS):* Slip *1*, knit *11*, pm, slip *3* wyif, pm, knit *12.*
> 
> 1+11=12 on one side of the three central stitches, and there are 12 on the other side of them too. 12+12+3=27 cast on stitches. There is no inside or outside of the headband. What makes it cup the ears so well is those central three stitches that are only knitted half as often as the garter stitch section - making it less elastic than the garter stitch portion.


huh...

What do you know, anyway!!?? Obviously, _obviously_, your mother never told you that slipped stitches at the beginning of the row don't count.

Actually, they become invisible in the same manner as do calories eaten during the cooking process.

Sigh. Life is hard. hahahahaha

Sorry, guys!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Could someone please explain this: If I quit after getting to the K6 tog etc. and go to the K5 K2' this follows anyway so what am I missing here? Are you saying to not do the plain K rows on the rest of the decreases?

5.b. After getting to the knit 6 k2tog row, I quit knitting the plain knit rows. Went directly to knit 5 k2tog and so on. It was getting too pointy. (Many people have said this)


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Could someone please explain this: If I quit after getting to the K6 tog etc. and go to the K5 K2' this follows anyway so what am I missing here? Are you saying to not do the plain K rows on the rest of the decreases?
> 
> 5.b. After getting to the knit 6 k2tog row, I quit knitting the plain knit rows. Went directly to knit 5 k2tog and so on. It was getting too pointy. (Many people have said this)


In the original pattern there are plain rows of knitting after each decrease row, so people stopped doing them after they knit the k6 k2tog row. So it would go from k5 to k5, k4 etc., one after the other.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> In the original pattern there are plain rows of knitting after each decrease row, so people stopped doing them after they knit the k6 k2tog row. So it would go from k5 to k5, k4 etc., one after the other.


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry if I'm being thick about this but: in 1a do you k 2tog where the original pattern says to ssk and do the improved ssk where the pattern says k 2 tog?
and do you choose either 1a or 1b?
I love this hat and your notes are a big help. Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick about this but: in 1a do you k 2tog where the original pattern says to ssk and do the improved ssk where the pattern says k 2 tog?
> and do you choose either 1a or 1b?
> I love this hat and your notes are a big help. Thanks


*1.a.* .don't care for the choice of the inc & dec sts positioning along the earflap edges as it places an additional prominent line there: I like the iCord edging to be the prominent feature so *I used the SSK (Improved version - twist only the 1st st. {i.e. sl 1 st as if to k}) instead of K2tog & vice versa*, so it appears to be Garter St ridges right up to the corded edge.

*1.b.* .the decrease on the left side of the band was not to my liking, so instead of doing the ssk (which would have been better for the right side as it's a left leaning decrease) decrease on the left *I just did the K2tog for both sides*... this look far better to me than the other.

The way I read it ... it _is_ confusing :!:

Personally, I'm on my second hat, and I did the decreases as in the original pattern.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm on my third and like the way they look. I just thought if there was an improvement I would try that. Thanks for responding. It's good to know I'm not the only confused hat knitted in Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> I'm on my third and like the way they look. I just thought if there was an improvement I would try that. Thanks for responding. It's good to know I'm not the only confused hat knitted in Knitting Paradise.


If you put 1898 into the search on KP, you'll find dozens of other topics about it. No, you are _far_ from being the only confused hat-knitter on KP!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Did that plus Revelry and Google. Hopefully Stefie will see this and clear it all up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> Did that plus Revelry and Google. Hopefully Stefie will see this and clear it all up.


You can always send Stephhy a private message.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Good idea. I'll ask her to respond to the post so we can all get up to speed.


Jessica-Jean said:


> You can always send Stephhy a private message.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Finnsbride said:


> I'm on my third and like the way they look. I just thought if there was an improvement I would try that. Thanks for responding. It's good to know I'm not the only confused hat knitted in Knitting Paradise.


Check my post here for garter stitch increases:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318855-1.html


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Really helpful. Thanks. I tried to figure out how to do this on my own and failed. I'll use this one oftern


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Finnsbride said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick about this but: in 1a do you k 2tog where the original pattern says to ssk and do the improved ssk where the pattern says k 2 tog?
> and do you choose either 1a or 1b?
> I love this hat and your notes are a big help. Thanks


I'm with Jessica-Jean on this. I ended up doing what the pattern said.

The Word doc you have is a compilation of some of the Seamen's Hat notes from other people's projects on Ravelry that I found interesting (before I ever knit a hat!).

It tickles me no end that so many conversations and suggestions have sprung up about this pattern -- which, you know, is in the end a very simple pattern!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I think, like most knitters, I'm always looking for ways to make a good thing better. The pattern on it's own is genius. One poster talked about a way to do a M1 in garter stitch and I may try that on the next one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> Thanks for responding. I think, like most knitters, I'm always looking for ways to make a good thing better. The pattern on its own is genius. One poster talked about a way to do a M1 in garter stitch, and I may try that on the next one.


I love patterns, but I seem to be congenitally unable to stick blindly to _any_ pattern. I don't think it's so much a desire to improve upon a good thing as to show my individuality - dance to my own drummer.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I usually follow the pattern the FIRST time and then get creative.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I love patterns, but I seem to be congenitally unable to stick blindly to _any_ pattern. I don't think it's so much a desire to improve upon a good thing as to show my individuality - dance to my own drummer.


 :lol:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love patterns, but I seem to be congenitally unable to stick blindly to _any_ pattern. I don't think it's so much a desire to improve upon a good thing as to show my individuality - dance to my own drummer.


Yes, well, I agree with you but I also found out about the blindly part.

I once tried to knead bread with rubber gloves on. I did dance to my own drummer. All over the kitchen. A friend had to help me get loose. I think this is where the "own drummer' and "blindly" parts came in!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> I usually follow the pattern the FIRST time and then get creative.
> 
> :lol:


I did try to follow the pattern the first time round. I really, _really_ did! I just overlooked a little line that cost me a dozen rows of headband ... Even when I try, I don't succeed!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Good the rows are only 27 sts on this one! LOL


Jessica-Jean said:


> I did try to follow the pattern the first time round. I really, _really_ did! I just overlooked a little line that cost me a dozen rows of headband ... Even when I try, I don't succeed!


 :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Yes, well, I agree with you but I also found out about the blindly part.
> 
> I once tried to knead bread with rubber gloves on. I did dance to my own drummer. All over the kitchen. A friend had to help me get loose. I think this is where the "own drummer' and "blindly" parts came in!!!!


That's right up there with my mother's tale of the first time she tried to cook lobster. Seems she popped them - whole and still alive - into a pre-heated oven. She left the kitchen only to return when she heard the explosion. There was lobster everywhere in the kitchen! I think it was after that fiasco that she finally bought a cookbook, The Joy of Cooking. 
No, she never learned to cook at home; my grandmother raised two daughters and a granddaughter but never taught any of us so much as how to boil water.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's right up there with my mother's tale of the first time she tried to cook lobster. Seems she popped them - whole and still alive - into a pre-heated oven. She left the kitchen only to return when she heard the explosion. There was lobster everywhere in the kitchen! I think it was after that fiasco that she finally bought a cookbook, The Joy of Cooking.
> No, she never learned to cook at home; my grandmother raised two daughters and a granddaughter but never taught any of us so much as how to boil water.


Oh, I laughed and laughed!!!! Now I feel better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Oh, I laughed and laughed!!!! Now I feel better.


That tale may be why I never cook anything without a recipe to follow. On the other hand, my darling can throw assorted items into the pot and produce never-to-be-repeated deliciousness. So, I watch and cannot repeat. The worst part of any recipe is the phrase 'correct seasoning to taste'. What in blazes does _that_ mean??? I never put salt or pepper - let alone anything not explicitly called for in the recipe - into any dish. I can only rarely tell if something is too salty, too lemony, or needs something added. My son has it right. I'm a good baker, but lousy cook. Baking is chemistry - requires exactitude of measurements; I can do that. Cooking is creative - requires some sense of how to combine unmeasured or vaguely measured items together should taste when done; I canNOT do that. I gave up even trying years ago.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your notes. I love the hat but was afraid of knitting it because so many said it needed some changes


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

burgher said:


> Thank you so much for your notes. I love the hat but was afraid of knitting it because so many said it needed some changes


You are welcome -- I don't think it needs any changes. People just jumped on the "Oh, how can I make this personal" bandwagon! It's been a lot of fun.

For only one example, there was a LOT of discussion about the increases & decreases matching on each side of the 3 center stitches. Even while we all told each other it didn't matter because one side was visible & the other wasn't, we still debated and discussed, just for fun.

The original pattern fits a very wide range of people; I would only be concerned about fitting people with large heads. I posted a head measurement chart for hats - a little more than halfway down the page are the final downloads.

Remember - you can make a lot of changes by just changing needle sizes.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313702-1.html

It's just a hat, remember. A warm hat! And fun to knit. Have fun!


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi, I wanted that download so bad! lol. My computer doesn't do downloads, it's a re-built and kinda unweildy sometimes. Anyway, just to let you know, I watched the lady in the video give me enough hints to allow me to figure out how to make it anyway. I watched it carefully, a few times, measured my own head, figured out how long the beginning part should be, before sewing it together and she tells you how many sts you should have once you do that. So, you should be on the right track. I kinda wish it was in the round to begin with, but back then, I guess they did things a bit differently. But, it sure is cute with the ear protectors. And the double wall thickness. Had me wondering how they got that, at first. Then the light came on. lol. Cute pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sundownhopper7007 said:


> Hi, I wanted that download so bad! lol. My computer doesn't do downloads, it's a re-built and kinda unweildy sometimes. Anyway, just to let you know, I watched the lady in the video give me enough hints to allow me to figure out how to make it anyway. I watched it carefully, a few times, measured my own head, figured out how long the beginning part should be, before sewing it together and she tells you how many sts you should have once you do that. So, you should be on the right track. I kinda wish it was in the round to begin with, but back then, I guess they did things a bit differently. But, it sure is cute with the ear protectors. And the double wall thickness. Had me wondering how they got that, at first. Then the light came on. lol. Cute pattern.


There is no 'back then' about this hat! There was a call for a design to commemorate the centenary of founding of the Christmas-at-sea volunteer effort to get woolly gifts to seamen in 1898. This hat pattern was the winner. It is NOT an antique pattern. Read: http://seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ahh, I see. That's why it is such an interesting pattern. Yeah, that makes sense now. Such a Unique pattern. I have really enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I am now on my 3rd 1898 hat. The one thing I found most useful in the notes is the picking up of stitches by picking up the front loop of the front and the back loop from the back.
*NEW NOTE* - 
1.) I further made the edges easier to pick up by slipping the first stitch knit-wise, and purling the last stitch of *every row.*
2.) I also do my earflap decreases by K2tog before the 3 center stitches, and purling the next 2 *through the back loop!* It makes almost a perfect match with the K2tog.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

My newest contributions to this pattern......
All with worsted weight yarn and US#8(5 mm) needles

The red one is a bit long in the head part. Good for someone with a big head.
I don't use many of the "knit around" rows, makes the crown too big. Means it is not snug.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> My newest contributions to this pattern......
> All with worsted weight yarn and US#8(5 mm) needles
> 
> The red one is a bit long in the head part. Good for someone with a big head.
> I don't use many of the "knit around" rows, makes the crown too big. Means it is not snug.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

You have some stunning projects!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

